# Imprints



## woodsac (Mar 19, 2006)

From the sand dunes at Stove Pipe Wells, Death Valley. The sky was intentionally overexposed, hope it's not distracting.


----------



## errant_star (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the sky as is ... great capture Woodsac :thumbsup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 19, 2006)

Very cool Woody!  Are those your footprints??


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 19, 2006)

wow, nice shot.. how hot was it here??


----------



## Canoncan (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful Composition!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Nope, not my footprints pg.
It was about 65F outside Ray. And it was snowing 8 miles away


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 19, 2006)

Love love LOVE the composition on this one.  Awesome shot Woodsac.


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a great balance for me. Nicely composed woodsac. Very cool shot !


----------



## Chiller (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy cow...what a cool image.  Nicely done Woody.


----------



## Arch (Mar 20, 2006)

brilliantly composed, love the angle, think the sky works in enhancing the tree and gives better overall balence :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 20, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> Nope, not my footprints pg.
> It was about 65F outside Ray. And it was snowing 8 miles away



that is amazing


----------



## Mohain (Mar 20, 2006)

Great compo woodsac.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It was a lot of fun trekking around through the dunes. I'll be back there soon


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 20, 2006)

Somehow I think the forms(imprints) on the sand need more emphasise(especially the print nearest to the foreground) because it is a main element that links the composition from top to bottom. I also think the sand hill looks a bit flat because the value is pretty constant from the ridge to the foot. Maybe you can try dodging or burning tools in photoshop.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

beauty of a shot, woods, thought i commented already...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 21, 2006)

I&#8217;m OK with sky, IMO overexposed
sky or backgrounds work well in B&W but not as good in color



			
				molested_cow said:
			
		

> Somehow I think the forms(imprints) on the sand need more emphasise(especially the print nearest to the foreground) because it is a main element that links the composition from top to bottom. ----


I agree with molested cow the foreground could be sharper


----------



## woodsac (Mar 21, 2006)

Really appreciate the feedback!

ISO 100
1/25s
f/16

Should I have stopped down more? Or do you think maybe my primary focal point was too far away from the main print? I was laying on my side and trying to focus low and then recompose the image.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 21, 2006)

Awesome shot!!

I don't think it's too overexposed... if anything, the bottom is too dark. But I think the bright sky contrasts nicely with the tree and horizon. Plus, you can still see some definition in the clouds, so it's not totally blown out.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe the soft foreground is for the lower shutter speed, still nice shot


----------



## anicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Wonder how I missed this?

It's a wall hanger, Woodsac ...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help Jeff. I hadn't thought about that 

Thanks Nicole.


----------

